# klonopin and alcohol



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Just got a prescription for klonopin for 1mg, im starting on them tomorrow. My psychiatrist said i can only drink 2 beers a week on it, how serious is mixing alcohol and klonopin? Is she just being precautious?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Alcohol and klonopin, if taken together, make the overall effect greater than if they're taken alone. You can become very sedated. So listen to your psychiatrist, because it can be serious.

Also, the last time I mixed the two together, I woke up in a hospital with no memory of the previous night. (I did drink a lot, and take more pills than the therapeutic dose... but still. Be warned.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

I drink two beers a night and it's "no good". I'd stick with what you're doctor has advised you mate.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

thats going to be so hard. I need to get a girlfriend to eat up the boredom im going to be facing.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea man, dont drink while taking the klon. When they warn you not to drink while on SSRI's...that is bullshit. You can drink on SSRI"s. When they warn you not to drink on klonopin, it is serious. It will fuck you up. You wont die unless you really overdo it, but it will make you a complete wreck.

I took klonopin for 2 months and then took myself off it. One of the main reasons I took myself off was because I would rather occasionally get drunk then take a pill every day.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I just don't drink. Works fine for me.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> I just don't drink. Works fine for me.


With out it, life is boring.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> AllmindnoBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Tigersuit said:
> ...


Have you not done many drugs in your past and maybe even still, your oging to tell me you didnt do any of that out of boredom and an overall disinterest in your current state of reality?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

good for you. I am in a different situation, i dont have a lot going on outside of school work therefore i drink to have some kind of fun.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Who's fault is that?


*shakes head* I told you not to buy that damm OWL!! Brad. :roll:

Stupid owl, I told you it would ruin your social life.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I shouldnt say i dont have much of a social life, its more like when i do go out on the weekends, i drink. What else is there to do. If i had a gf to spend time with, go to the movies and out to dinner and such then i wouldnt drink so much. What alternatives do i have, im not in a rock band or some other hobby that involves me with other people. I am on a rugby team but the season just ended, i couldnt develop any close relationships with any of my teamates anyway. I can only connect with a very select few of people. Almost forgot to add, just moved about 40 miles away from my home town, which means im now a 45 minutes drive away from anybody i know other than my parents.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

ooo drinking and taking klonopin.... BAD idea...

What happened when I drank while taking a high dose of klonopin = me running away from security guards in a wheelchair (lol) and waking up 2 days later in a hospital only to hear that I insulted my doctor and tried running away (without the wheelchair) and fell the second I got up and my doctor had to catch me and carry me to a bed... Plus injured myself so that I now have permanent nerve damage to my arm Can't feel it.

So, in conclusion. I'd stick to what your doctor said. Only a few beers a week... don't want no benzo blackouts :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Personally this is what i do, but everyone's body is different, if i plan on drinking one night, i set my alarm and take my pill 12 hours before hand, that way, its in your system still, but the effects have worn off, and this was just sh*t luck that i found out how to do this. It does not have any short term effects because i've drank alcohol thats 150 proof while on klonopin. However, klonopin is passed through the liver, so in long term, i'm sure i will develop a liver problem, i'm hoping as i get older i will drink less and less. However, never ever take a klonopin then drink, you will feel the worst you've ever felt, i did it once, had 3 beers and felt like i was gonna die.


----------



## stephanie3 (Nov 5, 2008)

i totally understand how you feel... even tho i realy didnt drink everyday.. on the weekends thats what my friends and i would do drink, go out to the club and drink somemore 8) but now that i've started taking clonazepam i dont drink. i mean you gotta think about whats more important, feeling better and possibly NORMAL or being drunk for a while and having a hangover the next day?!?! for me the choice was simple no drinking means no drinking. why would you want to put your health/life in danger just for a couple hours of fun?

oh ya .. most of the time people who are intoxicated or drunk are idiots anyways and so really stupid and embarrassing things, i know you've had the mornings after when you think "y did i do that last night?" lol now you dont have to worry about that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

yea stephanie is right, ya gotta figure, what's better for ya? I mean i'm stubborn and drink, but its obv not the best thing


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I was on about 3 MG of Klonopin while drinking that fifth of jamaicun rum all to myself in my avatar picture.. i was with two other people on this board at the time and they would prolly tell you i got wayyyyyyy to crazy LOL..... I was VERY fucked up the next day.

When I drink its usually around 8-10 beers in a night and I am on 2 MG of Klonopin a day. I've been knocked out/blackout by it a cuple times because it can be very sedating. The one time my friends said I was chatting on here then they heard a bang and my head was passed out on the keyboard lol. Klono Knockout! Oh and the funniest time... lol was when I drank 2 fortys of Olde English and took about 2 MG of Klono and for some reason ended up naked in my bathroom knocked out on the floor with the shower running lol..... My parents found me and woke me up... boy was that awkward.... :lol:

But ya just be careful on mixing the two!


----------



## jbar41 (Oct 31, 2008)

I seem to be on a milder dose than most here (0.25 every morning, 0.50 before bed), but even I've noticed a few things while drinking. If I have a few drinks within a few hours after taking the pills, I notice that initially I feel really happy and vibrant and I'm usually right into any conversation I'm having. However, a little bit into everything, I start to "fade"...almost feels like my interest in the conversation has dropped no matter the topic, and I get a little spaced out. Now, a few times I've had quite a bit to drink...it's not too bad. I have fun while drinking, but one time in particular I got really anxious about 6 hours into things, and had to leave a party because I could feel it getting worse. For some, it may be worth it, but that day for me, it was not. I just choose my battles (with the bottle) carefully, and try to have not had a pill for at least 12 hours before I have a drink (good advice above).

Oh, and I should also report that the few times I've drank, I noticed that my anxiety and depression were both worse the next day.


----------

